# White 9 foot kingfish blank?



## Sunfishingdude (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone know of any 9 foot blanks that are white?


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Lamiglass BT1083M, or MB1083M in white, as well as a Seeker PS90. Unfortunatley most are special order though.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

the proper spray paint can do wonders

years ago they usta dip blanks in white house paint and let them hang dry,,,,destin, 1970s


----------

